# Problem!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

even if I take out the plants my piranhas just find ANYTHING to cluster into.

I had 4 of them sandwiched under my sponge bubbler. im thinking its not worth throwing out my plants, but they are a little aggressive
and territorial when in the weeds. they always favour the more planted side.

should I keep both sides entirely even?
should I spread the plants out everywhere in the tank?

what shall I do?

oh and my temps usually from 80-78.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like typical Lfs rbp. I'd remove everything n get them calmed down while they're little.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sounds like typical Lfs rbp. I'd remove everything n get them calmed down while they're little.


should I bury the bubbler too? with rocks and gravel? should I also take it out of the corner?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Either or. Shouldn't need a bubbler. I'd slow down feeding them n make em rise to eat. This should get them used to you, calm em down, & help with feeding any foods your wanting to feed.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I just took out most of all the weeds eliminating hiding spots.

they still find ways to "get out of my way" but they are moving around much more now. its good.

ill send a pic tomorrow if I remember.

probably wont


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

problem is I feel bad









was it a bad thing to take away their hiding places? will they get over it?

is it for the best?


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol you must have got this from my post, take absolutely everything they hide behind unless it is needed. Don't feel bad they'll get use to it. Now that I did it they actually swim around and never hide. People say they are boring fish, I agree if they're just going to hide the whole time, but now they're a lot better. If you don't care if they hide, leave it in. If you don't want them to hide, take it out.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> Lol you must have got this from my post, take absolutely everything they hide behind unless it is needed. Don't feel bad they'll get use to it. Now that I did it they actually swim around and never hide. People say they are boring fish, I agree if they're just going to hide the whole time, but now they're a lot better. If you don't care if they hide, leave it in. If you don't want them to hide, take it out.


lol okay dude


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol good luck


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont recommend taking the tank down to a bare tank at all. i never recommend that. it will stress them out and any novice owner knows that stress and piranha dont mix well

simply decorate the tank evenly. dont cluster plants together, instead, loosely decorate the panted section with enough room that they cannot hide completely. its simply a matter of time. my old natts would relish in the planted sections and hated the bare tank. in time they disregarded the plants all together.

i just wanted to recommend you dont shock treat them in a bare tank. it may or may not do what you want, but it will certainly stress them out.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol. These babies are already scared to death, hence why they're hiding behind/under anything they can find.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Lol. These babies are already scared to death, hence why they're hiding behind/under anything they can find.


Lol exactly


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I took these guys advice about removing all hiding spots,and yes i did feel guilty for awhile.The fish stayed up in a corner for 1 whole day,but when they finally got so hungry they couldnt take it anymore the came down and ate.It took about 3 days for them to get comfortable again but they did get used to the wide open space of my tank(wich is in the busiest part of my house the living room).I did put some rock work back in because my tank looked so bland but the fish still stay out in the open and they even beg for food!!I dont find my P's boreing at all.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Be patient, they will be ok, soon they will settle down... just a matter of time


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I took these guys advice about removing all hiding spots,and yes i did feel guilty for awhile.The fish stayed up in a corner for 1 whole day,but when they finally got so hungry they couldnt take it anymore the came down and ate.It took about 3 days for them to get comfortable again but they did get used to the wide open space of my tank(wich is in the busiest part of my house the living room).I did put some rock work back in because my tank looked so bland but the fish still stay out in the open and they even beg for food!!I dont find my P's boreing at all.


 My only comment is the fish are put into a un natural situation. Hiding places are what they normally look for in the wild to avoid predators. Aquarium you do whatever you want.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I took these guys advice about removing all hiding spots,and yes i did feel guilty for awhile.The fish stayed up in a corner for 1 whole day,but when they finally got so hungry they couldnt take it anymore the came down and ate.It took about 3 days for them to get comfortable again but they did get used to the wide open space of my tank(wich is in the busiest part of my house the living room).I did put some rock work back in because my tank looked so bland but the fish still stay out in the open and they even beg for food!!I dont find my P's boreing at all.


You might be able to put things back in and them not hide, but if they do just keep it removed.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

What i do for young pygos is have driftwood suspended from the top almost like a root system but you need a nice root liek peice of wood and have some rocks on the bottom that they can hide behind but barely... not a bunch of rocks all over maybe 2 or 3.

For me they usually hide in the driftwood at the top for a month or so and when they get older and around 1-2" they hang out near the bottom by the rocks... eventually once they hand feed I put the driftwood down to the bottom and by then they are chasing me around for food when i walk by so they dont hide anyways... The key is just getting them use to you and there surroundings and giving them time.

I have also done bare tanks with pygos with the same results so IMO its all up to you. The only thing i would avoide is giving them true hiding spots, make it so they are always visible and can always see what's going on outside the tank... eg no caves or fake ship things or huge blocks of wood they can get behind.

Also water quality plays a factor in skittish levels... my pygos always take a nice cruise around after a water change and before they are always more jumpy. Having the tank lights to bright can also freak them out.

this is from thedriftwoodstore on here and this is the kind of driftwood im talking about... they dont really get a chance to hide btu they can hang around in the root like structures and feel comfortable... you can tie it to the top of the tank with zip ties.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Central said:


> What i do for young pygos is have driftwood suspended from the top almost like a root system but you need a nice root liek peice of wood and have some rocks on the bottom that they can hide behind but barely... not a bunch of rocks all over maybe 2 or 3.
> 
> For me they usually hide in the driftwood at the top for a month or so and when they get older and around 1-2" they hang out near the bottom by the rocks... eventually once they hand feed I put the driftwood down to the bottom and by then they are chasing me around for food when i walk by so they dont hide anyways... The key is just getting them use to you and there surroundings and giving them time.
> 
> ...


I need my tank lights at least a little bright since I still float tonnes of plants up top. most of the rooted ones in the gravel are fake now. 
the lights are quite bright.

do you recommend turning just one tank light on? substitute the loss of light with monthly doses of plant food???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> What i do for young pygos is have driftwood suspended from the top almost like a root system but you need a nice root liek peice of wood and have some rocks on the bottom that they can hide behind but barely... not a bunch of rocks all over maybe 2 or 3.
> 
> For me they usually hide in the driftwood at the top for a month or so and when they get older and around 1-2" they hang out near the bottom by the rocks... eventually once they hand feed I put the driftwood down to the bottom and by then they are chasing me around for food when i walk by so they dont hide anyways... The key is just getting them use to you and there surroundings and giving them time.
> 
> ...


I need my tank lights at least a little bright since I still float tonnes of plants up top. most of the rooted ones in the gravel are fake now. 
the lights are quite bright.

do you recommend turning just one tank light on? substitute the loss of light with monthly doses of plant food???
[/quote]
Not sure when turning light down helps. Maybe turning down your own light instead of there's would help. Afterall the Amazon river or any other river has quite a bit if sunshine. Just keep lighting hours to normal even adding a dimmer for night time.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

well actually.... my basement is VERY dark all day. no natural sunlight. just a light at the stairs I usually leave on. great finished basement, but I leave the lights off when im not down there. so, thats pretty much covered.

I think they're fine. Ill stop worrying haha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> well actually.... my basement is VERY dark all day. no natural sunlight. just a light at the stairs I usually leave on. great finished basement, but I leave the lights off when im not down re. so, thats pretty much covered.
> 
> I think they're fine. Ill stop worrying haha.


Whether you know it or not you're indicated a problem your fish will suffer for later. Darkness and minimal light. Fish need natural sunlight or at least artificial for its organs to work properly especially the liver. Plus your fish over time will be rather bland in coloration. But its your fish so do it however you want.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ive had the best luck with having multiple hiding places the more secure they feel the more apt they are to come out and be aggressive. Even my 12" rhom has hiding places.

BTW all my aquariums have around 2 watts per gallon or more


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Ive had the best luck with having multiple hiding places the more secure they feel the more apt they are to come out and be aggressive. Even my 12" rhom has hiding places.
> 
> BTW all my aquariums have around 2 watts per gallon or more


as I just said, my tanks lights are great. good and bright.

Im not allowing natural sunlight to come through though haha.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Do what you want "dude".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> well actually.... my basement is VERY dark all day. no natural sunlight. just a light at the stairs I usually leave on. great finished basement, but I leave the lights off when im not down re. so, thats pretty much covered.
> 
> I think they're fine. Ill stop worrying haha.


Whether you know it or not you're indicated a problem your fish will suffer for later. Darkness and minimal light. Fish need natural sunlight or at least artificial for its organs to work properly especially the liver. Plus your fish over time will be rather bland in coloration. But its your fish so do it however you want.
[/quote]

Hmmm.....

Is this the same for say cichlids as well frank......I haven't ran lights for years in my tans for say...Just when takeing pics or veiwing for acouple hours....


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Do what you want "dude".


I vote hastaus for member of the year for being most helpful!!!!












































.................


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> Do what you want "dude".


I vote hastaus for member of the year for being most helpful!!!!












































.................
[/quote]

Everyone(well almost everyone-Includeing myself) fights with frank...Most find to shut their mouth and listen to him eventually......In the end-He is generally always right.....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Do what you want* "dude".*


u need a snickers bro


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> Do what you want* "dude".*


u need a snickers bro








[/quote]
Rofl you're starting to sound like a diva!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

when I said, "but I leave the lights off when im not down there." I meant my LIGHT BULBS on my ceiling.

their canopy is on ALL DAY EVERY DAY.

praise jebas!!!!! their light is so bright it has shown me the WAY!


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> when I said, "but I leave the lights off when im not down there." I meant my LIGHT BULBS on my ceiling.
> 
> their canopy is on ALL DAY EVERY DAY.
> 
> praise jebas!!!!! their light is so bright it has shown me the WAY!


Haha don't go towards the light!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> when I said, "but I leave the lights off when im not down there." I meant my LIGHT BULBS on my ceiling.
> 
> their canopy is on ALL DAY EVERY DAY.
> 
> praise jebas!!!!! their light is so bright it has shown me the WAY!


No worries-I was only saying
Just sit back and ask ?'s....it's whats its all about....
Hell I'm waiting for Frank to school me here shortly.............


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Piranhas_FTW said:


> when I said, "but I leave the lights off when im not down there." I meant my LIGHT BULBS on my ceiling.
> 
> their canopy is on ALL DAY EVERY DAY.
> 
> praise jebas!!!!! their light is so bright it has shown me the WAY!


Haha don't go towards the light!
[/quote]

Smithers, who is this gastropod?


----------



## Piranhas_FTW (Jun 7, 2011)

amazonjungle said:


> when I said, "but I leave the lights off when im not down there." I meant my LIGHT BULBS on my ceiling.
> 
> their canopy is on ALL DAY EVERY DAY.
> 
> praise jebas!!!!! their light is so bright it has shown me the WAY!


Haha don't go towards the light!
[/quote]

Homer says: I don't even believe in Jebas LET ME OUT!!!!!!
[/quote]
Lolz


----------

